# Fog light part numbers



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Fog light part numbers & help pictures of install*

From eBay, Chad of Faulkner-Ciocca VW sent me the fog light kit. Arrived in a MOPAR box  (this still cracks me up). I figured we need to get some more complete information in this forum and since we have some hardy souls who want to do their own work, well, here's a parts list of what's needed.

*From the receipt:* Part # 7B0-052-250
*Description:* 226K Fog Lig

From the parts themselves (naming copied directly from the instructions):
*TIPM/Fog Lamp jumper harness: *
05191988AA
A
23489K

*Bag with four, 8" (20.5cm) zip-ties and four, T-20 Torx screws (2cm) with washers: *No part number.

*Headlamp and Fog Lamp Switch Assembly:* *P04602888AD*

*Fog Lamp wire harness:*
05166846AA
A
466

*Fog Lamp Assemblies (exact same part numbers, one is just 7 minutes older than the other...yes, there's a date and time stamp on them):* 04805857AB
Other info on it, don't know how relevant it is:
301321
REF
ZAP 16
GFL-100 MM FL-FA

*Fog Lamp Bezels:*
LH 05113453AB
42066 B
>TPO<

RH 05113452AB
42066 B
>TPO<

Yes, my weekend plans include installing this. Van will go to dealership for clear-bra first week of April and that's when we'll get them 'turned on' (something else that cracks me up, but in a rather negative way :thumbdown.

The instructions have the MOPAR logo at the top left corner but show VW ROUTAN on the right side :laugh:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I just compared the instructions I got with those previously posted and mine suck :facepalm: These are the better instructions: http://moparestore.trademotion.com/moparimages/accessory catalog/images/isheets/K6860299.pdf


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Pictures I took of my install. These are to help supplement the installation instructions: http://www.aircoolednut.com/cmgallery/thumbnails.php?album=147

Taking my time and taking pictures took me under 4 hours. I was really taking my time with the necessary pigtail modification as I didn't want to break anything in that area so that took the biggest chunk of my time. The light switch swap was the quickest (I did that first). I have not snapped in the fog light surrounds yet as I want the fogs enabled and working first. Once they work I can adjust the fog light up/down alignment and _then _snap in the surrounds. Getting the original fascias out was a pain so why do it all over again if the fog lights are out of alignment?

Anyway, not too difficult. My first mod and one that makes the wife happy :beer:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Fog lights activated by the dealership (see the green icon to the right of the speedometer  ). I adjusted their beam height and snapped the covers on. Updated the instructions on my web site http://www.aircoolednut.com/cmgallery/thumbnails.php?album=147&page=2


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Fog lights activated by the dealership (see the green icon to the right of the speedometer  ). I adjusted their beam height and snapped the covers on. Updated the instructions on my web site http://www.aircoolednut.com/cmgallery/thumbnails.php?album=147&page=2


Did you ask them which auto light sensor fit your car(my local dealer said vw has 7 different PN# ,he has to contact chresler find out which one fit my 2011 routan)


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Sorry, no. Wife took the van to the dealership for the clear bra application so while there I asked her to have them activate the fogs. Since ours came with the auto head light function it never occurred to me to have her ask them.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Foglights... The final chapter...*

Hey Air_Cooled_Nut, Nice Job and Great DIY! :beer: 

I recently had my fog lights installed on my Routan. They look and function Great!  

Yes, I "had them" installed, and did not install them myself. Normally I'm all for saving a buck and I enjoy I DIY as much as anyone, and am even good at it, but let me explain... 

I purchased the VW fog light kit, as it contains all the necessary parts (including zip ties) from my dealer. His price was good, and has no shipping, so it worked out to be cheaper than ordering from the US (I'm in Canada). 

Here's the thing... I asked my dealers (I have two local VW dealers), if I were to install them, 
how much would they charge me to activate them... I get the same reply from both of them. 
The basic re-program fee of $120.00  but what can you do? 
Ok, so I asked them how much they would charge me to install them (including activation)... 
Hourly rate x Book time for install = $150.00 :screwy: Now that's what I call a no brainer... 

Basically $30.00 to have the dealer install the set of fog lights, replace the headlight switch, and wire the lot in. :beer: 

So there ended the second custom work on my Routan... Easy! 

1st wad a complete set of mud guards 
3rd was the trailer hitch 
4th was the trailer harness (five wire & stores in the jack compartment) 
5th was the dead pedal (arrived yesterday, thanks 58kafer)


----------

